# My Entry for the Metapop Orchestral Tools City(sound)scapes Challenge.



## Nigel Andreola (May 10, 2022)

For this Metepop Produce This #150 competition, I composed and produced a Celtic style piece. It is a style that is popular in some of the pubs and cafes where I live. I used the provided OT samples for some cinematic flair.

Here's link: https://metapop.com/nigel-andreola/tracks/lancaster/242482

The owners of the land next to my studio were clearing their hardwood forest in preparation for building a home. They were using an enormous whole tree chipper during the week. While it was fun to watch, it was also extremely loud allowing for little time to work on music. The droning of the woodchipper inspired me to use uilleann pipes with a nice drone for my piece!

I painted the cover art.


----------



## jontom (May 30, 2022)

I do like joining some cool metapop contests every now and then... that's how I eventually got some pretty cool gear by NI 

Actually for the "soundscape" thing I was a bit doubtful if we had to focus more on a "foley" work.
In the end I decided to go for a personal take of my hometown, Roma, inspired by a photograph I took in Villa Borghese. So yea, it's kind of a personal soundscape but still it makes me think of Roma. That would be my internal soundtrack everytime I think of my city.

(I added some park recordings at the beginning... the foley think I mentioned before)

https://metapop.com/jontom/tracks/roma/241532


----------



## Nigel Andreola (May 30, 2022)

Your piece is beautiful. I think it fits your city nicely. Congratulations on your multiple past wins! Very impressive and well deserved.


----------



## jontom (May 30, 2022)

Nigel Andreola said:


> Your piece is beautiful. I think it fits your city nicely. Congratulations on your multiple past wins! Very impressive and well deserved.


Thanks man!


----------

